# Bluetooth Verbindung



## Gast (22. Mrz 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach jeglichen Tutorials bezüglich Bluetooth. Ich habe mir den Verbindungsaufbau zwischen 2 Handy angesehen und sieht nicht gard schwer aus. Ich will jedoch eine verbindung zwischen PC und Handy per Bluetooth herstellen und finde kein gescheites example dazu wie ich Bluetooth auf dem Rechner anspreche.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen??

thx für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## Jockel (22. Mrz 2007)

Das willst du dir freiwillig antun?

Kann dir nur bezüglich .NET auf PC-Seite die Bluetooth-Komponente von InTheHand nennen (http://community.inthehand.com/library/InTheHand.Net.Bluetooth.html).


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2007)

Gibts eine andere gescheitere Lösung? Um die verbindung mit Hilfe Java Herzustellen und nicht über die normalen Systemressourcen, also über Windows??


----------

